# Solo Music Gear



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

No affiliation. 
Any experience with these guys, be it kits or luthier supplies?
They seem to be an authorized Gibson & Fender parts/accessories vendor.

www.solomusicgear.com


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

I bought a hard case from them a couple of years ago. Fast shipping, no problems. 


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

IIRC, @GTmaker bought a Tele kit from them.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder Greco..
So yes I did buy a tele kit and I caught these guys when they where first opening up shop and as far as I can tell, the kits have doubled in price in a couple of years.

The kit its self was fine but I did throw all the electronics in the garbage as soon as I got it.
My kit was unfinished wood so I used 5 coats of True Oil to get the job done.
Thats a trick and a half all in its self.
I did have trouble with the bridge pickup route but I did put in a replacement pickup and maybe that had something to do with it.

If you are in the mood to tinker with a guitar, I cant think of a better way to mess around than with this kind of kit.

Bottom line.....there is a bit more work to be done then meets the eye BUT its a cheap adventure and you will certainly learn something along the way.

and that all I have to say about that...
here is a pic of my adventure ( I sold the guitar last year ).
G.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

I went to their store near Pearson Airport. Staff are super nice and knowledgeable. In particular, there is a staff remember (don't remember his name - my apologies to him if he is reading this), but he knew so much about building guitars and I spent a very long time talking and learning from him. 

I bought only some parts for a project (pots, caps pickguard etc...) so I can't comment on their kits.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

No experience yet, but I'd almost buy a tele just so I have a reason to get this skull case: Solo Large Hardshell Electric Guitar Case, Black Skulls | Solo Music Gear


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I put this together with a pile of "Solo Pro" parts. The hardware was labelled "Solo Pro" as well and all came from Gotoh or Hosco. These neck and body were Japanese-made and lacquer finished - essentially the same quality as Allparts but in lacquer as opposed to poly - REALLY nice stuff. They displayed it at the Solo booth at the Elmira Guitar Show a couple of years ago.
They don't currently have a lot of Solo Pro parts, but the do sell Fender and Gibson parts as well as Chinese kits, and their product line seems to be growing.


----------



## Lakota (Dec 20, 2013)

I bought an SGK-10 kit April of 17. $177 with basswood body and flamed maple top, current kit is mahogany body and neck at $190. Fast shipping but appeared drill press operator had too many Tsingtao's the night before. Customer service at Solo Music after a phone chat and some pics of it set up with kite string sent by email, had a new kit shipped and mine picked up from me in about a week, great customer service.









New kit looked good. Spent much time trying to get a good looking flame done, bottom left side of body would not hold as much dye as I would have liked as it is a very thin veneer and glue was working against me. Looks a little washed out but not bad. Did Tru Oil on neck and many coats of wipe on poly on body then packed it up and forgot about it when I moved across town. During last Xmas I found a used Tokai SG that I quite like. This Xmas I bumped into the Solo Music box again. Glued the neck joint, installed electronics, finally strung it this morning. I spent a ton of time trying to figure out the included wiring diagram the other night and was convinced it was wrong. Found an updated one on their website and with a pair of 5x reading glasses got it figured out. Bit of extra sanding to get electronics cover and neck joint cover to fit.

Plugged in this morning and everything works as it should.

Overall, I think of it as a low end Epi, and this was one of their low end kits, but you won't find a flamed top on a low end Epi so there is that. For reasonable money I could upgrade electronics to that which is in the Tokai, maybe upgrade the pickups too, but then I am getting into used Gibson MIM territory I think. For me, this will be a tool to learn how to set up a guitar, one I am not afraid to mess with the truss rod, and mess with bridge, tailpiece and pickup height adjustments.
Edit: After a few days of messing with the finished diy kit, I would say it is now where near Epi low end, but a fun build just the same Zoom in pic of finished build at 22nd fret.


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I ordered some Fender and Gotoh parts from them just before Christmas and I was very impressed with them. I opted for free shipping which was supposed to take 3 to 5 business days and I ended up getting the shipment the next day.


----------

